# Ventilated inner cover



## honeybeealex (Mar 15, 2010)

I've read that a ventilated inner cover on your hive increased honey production???


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

While not scientific, I ran 2 ventilated innner covers on hives this spring just to see. There may have been a slight difference. Each of those hives did have more honey than others. Not like a full super, but did have more. I have noticed a difference in the bearding, though. Those two hives don't have the masses of bees on the outside like they have in the past and like others right now.


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

I think 'old shool' inner covers all came with the notch cut in them. Someplace alone the line that was stopped because you can't put the wood back in for those who; for some reason beyond my comprehension; might think NOT venting a hive is a good idea.
Did they sell you a screened bottom board to help cool the hive in the summer?


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Well I have built several of them as shown by Honeyrunapiaries and designed by Tim Arheit. It is a good idea and I believe in them. I have done some variations on them like increased the side height. The floor is now double 1/4" plywood with a sandwich of a 1x4 in the middle and styrofoam on both sdes of it. The 1x4 prevents the girls of destroying the styrofoam that is exposed in the traditional oval center hole. One of the short ends also has a 3" x 3/8" slot below the floor that serves as an top entrance in the summer. For winter operation I turn the covers over and close most of the side holes. This give room for feeding by the Mountain Camp method. So far it all has worked well until this late spring. Due to the large amount of rain I was late to change things and the girls have built burr comb in that box and we are right now harveting that honey by "crush and strain" and it looks like about thirty pounds per box.
That is a bit of more work but then it is our fault because we are so late. Where they got all that nectar they did not tell me. Oh, well, take care and have fun


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I used my router table a cut several notches in all my wood inner covers. If the bees want less they will fill them in.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Alex Cantacuzene said:


> Well I have built several of them as shown by Honeyrunapiaries and designed by Tim Arheit.


I bought those ventilated inner covers from HoneyRun and I really am liking them. 
Here's a pic with my two hives using them:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9fPBEJTqGzw/S_2UcWdJqDI/AAAAAAAAC2A/b9h5CWFlttQ/s1600/new-deeps_1.jpg
But I widened the top entrance by an extra inch. 
The bees seem happy.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello Omie et al, my ventilated covers look very much like yours. At present I am planning to relocate the vent holes a little further down. All in all a good idea and the bees love it. Take care and have fun


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

Omie
What is the the purpose of piece above the entrance board and below the bottom brood box? Appears to be an insert about 2 inces deep.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are slatted racks, Peter. They are above the open screen bb's.

I'm going with lots of insulative space and ventilation with these hives. Last winter I closed things up too much i think which resulted in winter condensation and wetness. I'm trying a different approach now.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Are there any public plans or prints to build a vented inner cover?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

do a search at the top of the page for "migratory cover" upper entrance, ventalation, no inner cover to fool with. check out michael bush's site as well he waxes quite eloquently about their virtues. good luck,mike


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah i got the build plans right here next to me Mike S!! You know your favorite saying that you always tell me??? Well let me try it.. How much are they worth to ya????...:lpf:


----------



## OB_Left (May 4, 2010)

Plan from Honey Run Apiaries.


http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/plans/all_season_inner.pdf


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any improvment in ventilation during the honey flow helps the bees dry the nectar. Havning a top entrance or a ventilated inner cover or a DE conversion kit, or whatever to provide air coming in the bottom and out the top will improve your harvest. I do like a hive on a Screened Bottom Board and a top entrance...


----------

